# recipe for tne @100mg/ml or better



## adammac (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey I'm looking for a recipe for making tne with eo and or gso at 100mg/ml or better. Thanks guys


----------



## stayinfit (Jul 9, 2014)

Im certain there is a recipe on here, try doing a search, I know I saw it in the past.


----------



## Diesel.808 (Jul 11, 2014)

Guaiacol!!!


----------



## Diesel.808 (Jul 11, 2014)

20%GUA
15-20% bb
2% ba

will hold damn near any amount 
i got 333mg to make it past a zap cap filter
***if you use gua you need the special filters.  
havent tried with lower levels of gua yet but that works


----------



## khungus03 (Sep 1, 2014)

2 BA
20BB
10 guaiacol
Rest EO

Will easily hold at 100/cc


----------



## khungus03 (Nov 3, 2014)

2 ba
20 bb
10 guaiacol 
68 EO

Will hold at 100, haven't gone higher but from what diesel said I would bet it could go higher.


----------



## joshck77 (Nov 16, 2014)

2.5g test base
4ml bb
0.4ml ba
6.8ml eo
6.8ml gua
makes 20ml
125mg/ml

I personally like suspension better tho...and u dont have to smell ass where ever u take it like u do when u make it oil


----------



## nasty1980 (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice posts above boys. This is what this community is about. Giving back to your brothers in iron.

Thumbs up.


----------



## colochine (Nov 18, 2014)

khungus03 said:


> 2 ba
> 20 bb
> 10 guaiacol
> 68 EO
> ...



ill second this recipe


----------



## Littlebigguy (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey brothers, I’m really allergic to gaulcol , is there a injectable recipe that has worked for you guys using eo , bb , ba gso ?


----------

